# My sand is is a dalmatian!



## mahnamahna1234 (Dec 29, 2011)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone who helped me on my last thread. you were a big help. Now there's another problem, I see these brown spots on my sand. I have a way to suck them up if I need to, but should I just leave them or get rid of them right away?*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Diatoms. they will go away by themselves.
About Nuisance Aquarium Diatoms & Slime Algae


----------

